# رسالة هامة جد للبنات المسييحية من دكتورة تركت المسيح هاااامة جدااااا



## Samir poet (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*رسالة هامة جد للبنات المسييحية من دكتورة تركت المسيح هاااامة جدااااا







** هحكى ليكم قصتى فى سطور*​ * لازم كل البنات تقراها من غير فتور*​ *
*​ *انا زمان كنت بنت من بنات المسيح*​ *قمت قسيت على يسوع و اصبح قلبه جريح*​ *هحكى قصتى للموعظه بكلام صريح*​ *زمااااااااان مسكت ايد يسوع ملك الملوك*​ *كنت طفله مدللة و الاطفال للمسيح كلهم حبوك*​ *كبرت جوه كنيستى ما انتى لكلام الله فى انجيله حفظتى*​ *اتعلمت مبادئ حببتى*​ * وشيلته جوه فى قلبى ما الكنيسه هى  مدرستى*​ *كان بابا و ماما تمللى مسافرين*​ *و احنا فى معيشتنا مترفهين*​ *و ليا فى الدنيا اخت تانيه مع بعض عايشين*​ *و فى المدرسه احنا قمه من المتفوقين*​ * و لا اى حاجه منها محرومين*​ *يعنى كل مطالبنا بابا و ماما ليها مجبين*​ *طيب بصوا ايه الى حصلى*​ *عشان ناخد بالنا و كلنا نصلى*​ *لرب المجد الى يوصلنى*​ *للابديه و قيودى كلها يكسرلى*​ *لما كبرت و دخلت كليه من قمه الكليات*​ *لفت نظرى انسان من وجهه نظرى فيه كل الصفات*​ *رقه و جمال من الظاهر و احلى الوسمات*​ *اهتم بيا وبصراحه اخد قلبى و كل الاهتمامات*​ *زرع شوكه الحب جو الكيان و بقى ليه احلى المكانات*​ *هسميها شوكه من حب الممنوعات *​ *عشان زرعت انا فى قلب يسوع شوكه تانيه من الشوكات*​ *المهم*​ *عرض عليا حبه و اتمنيت انا اضمه*​ *و انظر فى عنيه ما هى احلى سحر قلبى لقلبه*​ *و فجاه نسيت المسيح*​ * و بابا و ماما و اى كلام فسيح*​ *و كمان  نسيت كنيستى و بقيت للخطيه عبده  فى المكان طريح*​ *قولت ليه انا مسيحيه *** قالى انا بحبك*​ *قولت ليه هسيب كنيستى *** قالى  موافقك*​ *قولت ليه هسيب مسيحى *** قالى لكده هساعدك*​ *نسيت مسيحى عشانه و روحت  لحضن الخطيه قالى تعالى لسعادك*​ *ياااه يا خطيه *​ *طعمك رائع لكن اخره مر و لا فيه عطيه*​ *و حاولوا معايا اهلى*​ *لرجعى عن جرمتى و اخلى*​ *نصيبى مع يسوع تمللى*​ *لكن قولتلهم بعشقه*​ *و لا يمكن استغنى عنه و لا اعرفه*​ *قالوا *​ *نسيتى يسوع حبيبك*​ *نسيتى الالامه و صليبه نصيبك*​ *طب هتخبى الصليب  ازاى الى فى ايديك*​ *الى هيفكرك بيه فى طريقك*​ *لا ارجعى  ارجعى للمسيح يا بنتى*​ *عار عليكى و علينا  يا حببتى*​ *انك تنسى المسيح عشان شاب و تعيشينى فى ضيقتى*​ *بصى على قلبى بصى على صراخ جوايا  فى عشتى*​ *بصى على الم اختك و ابوكى و ذرف دموع بتجرى*​ *بصى طيب على جراح فى قلب يسوع و فى قلبى*​ *ارجعى بكل توسل و ترجى*​ *ليه تكسرى قلوب بتحبك*​ *ليه للمسيح دموع تسير من اجلك*​ *قولتلهم*​ *انا اخترت الى قلبى بجنون عشقه*​ *و مش شايفه غير حبه عندى و عنده*​ *ده كلامه يسحر القلب و ينسى اى حد الى سيرته*​ *و لما اتخرجت و بقيت دكتوره شاطره*​ *اتجوزنا فى اعتقادى ببنى بيتى فى مسكون فاخمه*​ *لكن كل ده كان شيئ فى العارضه*​ *و حسيت انى ملكت الدنيا و معاه و لا عايزه*​ *معاه هو بس فايزه*​ *لانه مالى حياتى و عقلى و مفيش حاجه تانيه جايزه*​ *لغايه كده كله تمام*​ *و سبت اهلى و سافرت معاه على البلد العربيه*​ *الى فيها من رفاهيه و فلوس و سبت خلاص المسيحيه*​ *لانه قالى سيبى مسيحك الهك و تعالى انكريه و تبقى زوجه هانيه*​ *سمعت كلامه و انكرت المسيح و اهانت فادى البشريه*​ *بكل جحود تركت حضن الهى الحنان المسيا*​ *و دى كانت ضربه لقلب يسوع منى بكل اسيه*​ *و عشت هناك معاه فى حياه فخريه*​ *عز و فلوس و كمان فخامه عربيه*​ *و اشتغلت دكتوره فى مستشفى بشريه*​ *لكن حصل حاجه غريبه و غبيه*​ *لقيت ناس بتطلب منى امارس اشياء رديه*​ *زنا و حاجات تانيه و كله بفلوس سخيه*​ *اصل بقوا يطلبونى اروح معاهم البيوت *​ * قال ايه تزيد عليا خطايا و عهود*​ *و لما حكيت لزوجى قال سيبك و لا اهتم بشأنى كأنى عادي*​ *و استغربت و انا مع الهى مكنش فيه كلام غير لائق مسموع*​ *معرفش غير كلام محبه و شموع*​ *و مره فات عليا جوزى ياخدنى بالعربيه فى احد الايام*​ *و بتكلم معاه على مضايقات الناس ليا فى دوام*​ *و كنا ساعتها جوه العربيه سايقها زوجى فى سلام*​ *طبعا مش هحكى ليكم على فخامه السياره و لا فى الاحلام*​ *و فاجئه و احنا بنتناقش بعصبيه لاقينا سياره كبيره جايه قدام*​ *و حاول يتفداها لكن كان القدر فى اعدام*​ *لقيت نفسى بقول يا عدرا انقذينى و هرجع لابنك فى دوام*​ *مش عايزه اموت غير مسيحيه و كلامى كان غايه الاهتمام*​ *و ارجع لحضن الكنيسه و ابائى فى سلام*​ *زوجى من العصبيه لسمعانه هذا الكلام*​ *اتصدمنا بالسياره الى قدمنا فى ظلام*​ *لكن محصليش حاجه خالص بحفظ ربنا و العدرا بأهتمام*​ *و لما عرف جوزى تصميمى و ندائى لالهى و امه العدرا دوام*​ *قرر الطلاق و الانفصال عن بعض و ده كده تمام*​ *و نزلت مصر بلدى و اول حاجه بكيت*​ *من تجربه قاسيه بعدتنى عن حضن يسوع و لقيت*​ *حضن الكنيسه احن عليا و قدام صوره العدرا اتحنيت*​ *اطلب شفاعتها عند ابنها لانى افتريت*​ *على كونى بنت ملك و اخترت اكون عبده و لئيت*​ *مصير مظلم مع الشر جريت*​ *لكن اشكرك ربى كانت تجربه فيها حياتى حطيت*​ *الان بين ايديك قلبى و كيانى يا ربى اشتهيت*​ *اعيش طول عمرى اخدمك لان لمجدك رأيت*​ *الحياه و لا قيمه لها من غيرك و لطعم الذل حسيت*​ *لكل الى يقرأ حكايتى اختبار*​ *مترحوش بعيد عن رب الازهار*​ *انا رجعت تانى لحضن المسيح بعد حضن الاشرار*​ *اعتذر ليك يا رب و ارنم بالمزمار*​ *مراحمك كثيره يا رب سامحنى يا بار*​ *و يسامحنى اهلى و ينسولى الى سببته من اضرار*​ *يا اولاد المسيح*​ *يا اولاد المسيح كونوا فى حضنه لانكم كده احرار*​ *بلاش تسيبوه و تكونوا فى انتحار*​ * الى كل بنات الملك*​ *الى كل بنات الملك المسيح صغار و كبار*​ *خدوا من حكايتى قصه فى الاعتبار*​ *متنجرفوش ورا حب شاب بسرعه القطار*​ *و يكون حبه شر بكل غدر غدار*​ *شوفوا حكايتى المسوا ايام عشتها فى مرار*​ *اشتهيت فى البدايه حب شاب و بعدها كانت اضرار*​ *فوقوا يا بنات المسيح عيشوا عيشه اولاد ملك احرار*​ *و انت يا ربى*​ *ليك حياتى اعشها كلها فى خدمتك فى افتخار  *​ *سامحنى و اقبل حياتى هديه بسيطه  و يا الاعتذار*​ *اعداد*​ *شاعره قبطيه*​
*مما اعجبنى
 بجداااااا وياريت كل بنت متسبش
المسيح مهما كان التمن
*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*قيم جدا جدا جدا شكراااا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Samir poet (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*اشكرك استاذى الحبيب لردك الجميل
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## rania79 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يحافظ ع كل بناتة وشبابة
احنا اولاد مللك الملوك 
وعمر الظلمة متخلط بالنور


----------



## Samir poet (23 سبتمبر 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ربنا يحافظ ع كل بناتة وشبابة
> احنا اولاد مللك الملوك
> وعمر الظلمة متخلط بالنور


*امين امين
اختى الحبيبة
الرب يباركك
وياااااااااااااارب 
يحافظ على  اولادو بنات واولاد
من يد ابليس
شكرنورتى الموضوع
*​


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا حنين اوى على اولاده 

ودايما مستنيهم يرجعوله 

حلو اوى يا سمير 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 سبتمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ربنا حنين اوى على اولاده
> 
> ودايما مستنيهم يرجعوله
> 
> ...


طبعان عندك
حق صلاواتك من اجلى
وشكرعلى التقييم


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع ويستحق التقييم 
ربنا عمره ما ينسى ولاده ولو بعدنا عنه بيفضل فاتح ذراعه دايما لينا ومستنينا ​


----------



## Samir poet (23 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> موضوع رائع ويستحق التقييم
> ربنا عمره ما ينسى ولاده ولو بعدنا عنه بيفضل فاتح ذراعه دايما لينا ومستنينا ​


تصدقى عندك حق بتحصل كدا
ساعات احس بسلام داخلى لما بحاول اقرب من ربنا
اكتر
وشكر على ردك الجميل
وشكر على التقييم
الرب يباركك ويحافظ عليكى

ويسعدك ويبعد عنك كل شر​


----------



## amgd beshara (23 سبتمبر 2012)

شعر حلو جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2012)

بجد قصه جميله ومؤثره جداا
وعجبتني بجد
ربنا حنين علينا اااااوي ومستحيل ينسانا
ربنا يباركك ياسمورة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع الموضوع يا سمير-- اشكرك
 الرب يباركك


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (23 سبتمبر 2012)

فعلاً كتيرمبيحسوش بطعم المسيح والعيشه وياه الا لما بيجرب مرارة البعد عنه
علشان كده دايماً بلاحظ إن أكتر ناس بيتلذذوا بالمسيح هما العابرين
موضوع رائع سمير
تسلم الأيادى
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 سبتمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> شعر حلو جدا
> ربنا يباركك


شكر لردك الجميل نورت


----------



## Samir poet (23 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بجد قصه جميله ومؤثره جداا
> وعجبتني بجد
> ربنا حنين علينا اااااوي ومستحيل ينسانا
> ربنا يباركك ياسمورة


*ربنا يباركك
ويفرح قلبك 
ويسعدك  وميرسيةلردك الجميل
*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> رائع الموضوع يا سمير-- اشكرك
> الرب يباركك


*العفو وميرسية ليكى نورتى
*​


يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> فعلاً كتيرمبيحسوش بطعم المسيح والعيشه وياه الا لما بيجرب مرارة البعد عنه
> علشان كده دايماً بلاحظ إن أكتر ناس بيتلذذوا بالمسيح هما العابرين
> موضوع رائع سمير
> تسلم الأيادى
> ​


*عندك حق استاذى الحبيب
لكن نقول اية بقى
فى اللى حابب يبعد عن المسيح
هماعارفين نفسهم
يلا ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليك ويبعد عنك
كل شر وشبة شر
وميرسية لردك الجميل نورت
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

القصه رائعه وواقعيه
كتير مننا بيجرح قلب المسيح بخطاياهم حتي لو مسيحين
بس للاسف مسيحين بالاسم
وكتير بينكره لاجل متعه العالم والمتعه الشخصيه

ورغم كل دا الهنا بيفضل قلبه حنون علينا
وبيكون منتظرنا لحظه رجوعنا ويضمنا ليه
وبينسي كل الجراح اللي كنا سبب فيها
وبيطرح خطايانا في بحر النسيان

الهنا عظيم راعي امين معين
من يقبل اليه لا يخرجه خارجا ابدا


----------



## Samir poet (23 سبتمبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> القصه رائعه وواقعيه
> كتير مننا بيجرح قلب المسيح بخطاياهم حتي لو مسيحين
> بس للاسف مسيحين بالاسم
> وكتير بينكره لاجل متعه العالم والمتعه الشخصيه
> ...


*امين فهو يقول
تعالو اليا ياجميع ثقيل الاحمال وانا اريحكم
ميرسية اختى  نفين نورتى 
:new8:واجمل تقييم منى:new8:
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 سبتمبر 2012)

رسالة جميلة جدا وياريت الجميع يستفيد منها


----------



## چاكس (23 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع جميييل


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2012)

_*حلوة اوى  بحب القصص دى اوو ى بتدى امل 
ربنا يبركك
*_​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2012)

عجبتني جداااااااااااااااا
ياسمير ميرسي كتيييييييير
القصه وطريقه الكلمات 
والتأثير الروحي كمان 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربنا يحافظ على بناته
ميرسي ليك يا سمير
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> عجبتني جداااااااااااااااا
> ياسمير ميرسي كتيييييييير
> القصه وطريقه الكلمات
> والتأثير الروحي كمان
> ...


*شكر لردك الجميل الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2012)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ على بناته
> ميرسي ليك يا سمير
> ربنا يباركك​*


شكر لردك الجميل اختى
بنت المسيح
الرب يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكى​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*​*ميرسى ياسمير
قصة رررررائعة
الرب يباركك
منتظرين المزيد


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> ميرسى ياسمير
> قصة رررررائعة
> الرب يباركك
> منتظرين المزيد


شكر ليكى نورتى الرب يباركك


Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> [/QUOTE
> شكر ليك نورت استاذى


----------

